# 2 homes we did are in a local contests



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I found out the other day 2 houses we painted were open to the public to look and choose the best ones. Well I knew 1 was. All my years painting I never knew about this until last year. Hell I would have pushed more for 3-4 colors instead of the bland 2.

Both are the most colorful we have done.

House 1 6 colors. 
House 2 9 colors.

Our most recent.










And this Queen Anne Victorian


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

First house gets my vote. :yes:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the second house. It looks like it could be traditional for the area. I don't know.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Wasn't @Cricket looking for a new PT contest format?

Here's a template.

BTW, great jobs CD.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CApainter said:


> I like the second house. It looks like it could be traditional for the area. I don't know.


The second pic. that neighborhood is full of very detailed homes, all except 2 are 3 or more colors. I still like this one out of these 2 pics.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

We have one house that looks like the first pic over in my area. Very neglected though. I'll have to snap a picture. It's the first house 20 years from now lol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

They both look great. The colors on that first one look especially nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

driftweed said:


> We have one house that looks like the first pic over in my area. Very neglected though. I'll have to snap a picture. It's the first house 20 years from now lol


Where I live there are a few multi colored homes, all except 3 are in real bad shape and the HO's could care less.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Both beautiful looking.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Here we go


----------

